# Delaware- Female --Craigslist



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

German Shepherd TODAY


Female 4 years old. I will travel to you. She is not yet spayed, but needs to be if adopted. Very sweet girl. Unfortunately I cannot keep her another night in this townhouse... she barked all night last night on the patio, and the neighbors said they will call the cops if it happens again. Bringing her inside didn't help; she just cried and paced for two hours. I took this dog in for a couple days to try to rehome her (she was in a terrible situation and needed a place IMMEDIATELY, otherwise I would've never taken her because of my housing), but so far have been unsuccessful. I am looking for $150 to ensure a good home, but we can discuss it. If she doesn't go today, I will probably have to take her to a shelter. If anyone even has suggestions, I would deeply appreciate it. And if my ad gets flagged, you're only hurting the dog. I know this situation isn't the best, but she would have been murdered otherwise. 
Thank you. 











:help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor girl, she is so pretty!


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

I made contact and this is additional information given to me:

The problem is, the dog has rarely/never been indoors, so she's not housebroken. She's not aggressive but she will become fearful sometimes when first approached, and growl. She's SO sweet, though, once you get to know her for a little while. She's very submissive to me and my girlfriend. 
The only trouble is I don't think she can be around cats. She sort of lunges at them. She's never been socialized with other dogs or cats, and while I think she could learn to be happy with another large dog, the cat issue might never get worked out for her. 

I gave contact info for two rescue groups that work in that area.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor girl sounds like she might have been used for breeding and lived in a kennel her whole life, thanks for helping her!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Since this dog is not in a high-kill shelter she will have to be moved to Non-Urgent.


----------

